# what is (ROYAL JELLY)



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't know of anyone in the US collecting it for resale. Getting it is very time consuming. Basically you set up a queen rearing system but you steal the royal jelly from the queen cells on a regular basis. It's very labor intensive. I have a little jar I collect it in whenever I destroy a queen cell to use for grafting.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

michael bush if you go to www.americanroyaljelly.com or www.puritan or you can go to search icon and type in royal jelly it will give you ton of com that sells royal jelly.

------------------
tony


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can buy at an most any drug store, and I do.







But no one in the US, that I know of, collects it for sale. I believe they buy it from Asia mostly.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

that make no sense that one reason for rearing honey bees tony williams


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never even seen the method for collecting it outlined. I use a small spatula with a rounded end to scoop it out when I collect the small amounts I keep for grafting purposes. I would assume you would do a typical queen rearing system up until you have the cell builders and you'd open every day or twice a day and steal the royal jelly out of the cells. If anyone knows more about how this is done, I'd love to hear about it.

But I think it's easier to just buy it at the store.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

yes it would but someone is making a killing off of this market and it should the the beekeeper not comm. ro over sea retailers or what ever tony williams

------------------
tony


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

So invent a system that will let you have queen cells in the hive, that the bees are feeding and some suction system is sucking out the royal jelly at a constant rate so it's not so labor intensive.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

trust me if the big corp. are doing it the away of doing it or should i say there someone out there that has the equipment all ready all you got to do is search for it.

------------------
tony


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have searched for it. If you find it, please post the information.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

trust me i'm looking just spent about an hour looking and inquring still searching

------------------
tony


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

i just got back for searching for the tool for extracting royal jelly i have not been luck yet there got to be one i can believe that acompany can sell as much royal jelly with out having so type of extracter i'llkeep looking.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

2i am looking for any out there that has an ideal that a work on extracting the royal jelly. i sort of have one. but i need to speak to a frind ;hey (Micheal Bush) what type of pressure can a honey combs can handle weight wise or air pressure or suctation device like a dental use to extract drewal during drilling this device maybe used extract to royal jelly form the comb now how do we get the nusering bee to make more royal jelly i didn't find what i was looking for. but i did find a dental waxing tool. this add and ideal was post by tony willams on 9/21/04 htt://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&category=31471&item=3840972876&rd=1

------------------
tony


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A comb is a pretty fragile thing, and that fragility is directly proportional to it's temperature. In the hive it's a pretty constant 96 degrees or so. But the other issue is that the bees are feeding the queen, so they are putting the royal jelly in the queen cell. A suction that was taking it away too fast would not encourage them to keep feeding. You would have to slowly remove it so they don't get caught in the suction or start to feel it's a hopeless undertaking.

But a queen cell is usally a plastic or wax cup. I'm using a Jenter system which is a plastic insert that has the larvae on it, that gets put in a plastic cup that gets put in a plastic holder that goes in a metal bar. You could make queen cups about as sturdy as you like. They could be all one peice (the cell or even the cells and the bar) and you graft the larvae into them. So I don't think strength is really the issue. The speed of removing it is an issue and maintaining beespace so the bees don't connect all your tubes with combs is an issue.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

well you this is a start point to an ideal is there any one else got a suggesting or ideal to put into the hat now think inside and outside the box in our case outside the hive tony williams


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I were trying to BUILD a system it would be a frame with two cell bars on it with cell cups on the bars and a suction tube running from the top of the cells down the bar to the outside, with some kind of very slow pump moving the jelly to the outside. 

I notice, though, that the bees constantly refresh the royal jelly and it quickly turns from the beauitful white when it's fresh to yellow and then brown. So I don't know for sure how well it will keep.

I keep hoping such a thing already exists somewhere, but I haven't found it.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Tony,
Kind of a long and dry read but here's another web site for you, it shows some sort of vaccuum thingy for royal jelly.








http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e16.htm#6.6


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

don't give up the dream you and me and how every else is out there could bring this thing together.keep pumping out the idealon this site we come up with something tony williams

------------------
tony


----------

